
The Reason Why Ultra-High IQ Leads to Communication Barriers - known
https://www.scribd.com/document/324460739/The-Two-Sigma-Conjecture-The-Meaning-of-IQ-and-the-Reason-Why-Ultra-High-IQ-Leads-to-Communication-Barriers
======
ohtwenty
>Abstract

>The Two Sigma Conjecture explains the cause of difficulties in communication
a party faces when that party encounters another party with vastly different
mental capacities

This isn't an abstract.

Stopped reading later on when the nth claim was made without a citation.

